# ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY Problem [solved]

## dussel

Hi,

habe gerade eine Gentoo Server aufgesetzt und bekomme nun beim emergen folgende Meldung:

```

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-net-fs_-_samba-3.0.14a-r2-26928.log"

access_wr: /etc/krb5.conf

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```

[/code]

In dem Logfile steht ebenfalls access_wr: /etc/krb5.conf

Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?

Gruß Dussel

----------

## Genone

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=102122

----------

## dussel

Ok, danke.

Hab es nun per 

Edit :

```
emerge sandbox
```

gelöst. Nachdem die Sandbox die Version 1.2.12 ist, einfach das Paket welches sich nicht installieren lies nochmal emergen. Dann sollte es funzen.

Dank an "amne"!

Dussel

----------

## amne

0 (in Worten null) Punkte für dich.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Der Bugreport sagt, dass du deine Sandbox auf 1.2.12 updaten sollst - lies doch mal Urban legend: FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge foo hilft.

----------

## dussel

 *amne wrote:*   

> 0 (in Worten null) Punkte für dich. 
> 
> Der Bugreport sagt, dass du deine Sandbox auf 1.2.12 updaten sollst - lies doch mal Urban legend: FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge foo hilft.

 

Oh... und nu?`Bin halt davon ausgegangen, das mein portage up to date war und das ich die 1.2.12 Version als "unstable" einfügen muss. Und das wollte ich nicht.

----------

## amne

 *dussel wrote:*   

> Oh... und nu?`Bin halt davon ausgegangen, das mein portage up to date war und das ich die 1.2.12 Version als "unstable" einfügen muss. Und das wollte ich nicht.

 

Sofern du nicht gerade MIPS verwendest ist die sandbox schon lange stable.

Und selbst wenn die Sandbox noch ~arch wäre: Wenn ein Gentoo developer in einem Bugreport empfiehlt die unstable Sandbox zu installieren - warum entscheiden sich Leute dann dafür diesen Rat zu ignorieren und irgendwas zu machen von dem jedermann abrät?

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich will dich jetzt niemanden für gemachte Fehler flamen sondern einfach herausfinden warum sich diese Unart mit der Sandbox sowas von hartnäckig hält. Manchmal scheint mir, jeder dritte Forenposter mit diesem Problem schaltet sie einfach trotz besserer Ratschläge ab.

----------

## dussel

 *Quote:*   

> Manchmal scheint mir, jeder dritte Forenposter mit diesem Problem schaltet sie einfach trotz besserer Ratschläge ab.

 

Wie wäre es denn dieses Problem in den "Häufige Probleme"-Thread aufzunehmen? Da hab ich zum Beispiel nachgeguckt und nichts gefunden.

----------

## amne

Gute Idee, im Dokuthread gab es zwar einen Link, nicht in den häufigen Problemen.

----------

## Genone

 *amne wrote:*   

> Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich will dich jetzt niemanden für gemachte Fehler flamen sondern einfach herausfinden warum sich diese Unart mit der Sandbox sowas von hartnäckig hält. Manchmal scheint mir, jeder dritte Forenposter mit diesem Problem schaltet sie einfach trotz besserer Ratschläge ab.

 

Vermutlich weils die kurzfristig einfachere Lösung ist.

----------

## dussel

 *Genone wrote:*   

>  *amne wrote:*   Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich will dich jetzt niemanden für gemachte Fehler flamen sondern einfach herausfinden warum sich diese Unart mit der Sandbox sowas von hartnäckig hält. Manchmal scheint mir, jeder dritte Forenposter mit diesem Problem schaltet sie einfach trotz besserer Ratschläge ab. 
> 
> Vermutlich weils die kurzfristig einfachere Lösung ist.

 

Naja, hätte ich vorher gewusst das ich einfach nur ein 

```
emerge sandbox
```

machen muss, dann hätte ich das auch gemacht.  :Wink: 

----------

